# Shifter question



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi I have a dura ace 7900 shifters on my bike. I broke one. Can I replace the shifters with ultegra 6800?
Thank you


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

nope. You can use 6700 though.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

antihero77 said:


> Hi I have a dura ace 7900 shifters on my bike. I broke one. Can I replace the shifters with ultegra 6800?
> Thank you


You can mix component levels as long as they are the same generation - 7900/6700/5700 or 9000/6800/5800. However, you CANNOT mix the two different generations as the cable pull ratios are different.


----------

